# Sliding door / window for breeding



## greggles91 (May 4, 2015)

Hey all, 

Thought I'd share something I did over the week end. 

So I introduced my male darwin to my female yesterday and it took me for ever to get him out of the enclosure. As you can see in pic there's plenty of things for him to grab hold of and at about 2 meters he's bloody strong. So I came up with an idea to speed up the process. 

My snakes are side by side in an enclosure with a vent cut out on the partitioning wall. I have now removed that vent and turned it into a sliding door that I can open from outside the enclosure. Once opened I can either leave it open for male and female to share the entire space or coax him into the open door into her enclosure and then shut the door.

I have a few pictures attached to help incase I'm not explaining very well. 

let me know what you think. 

P.S the photo of tank is from when I first built it. slightly different now with each snake having two hides each.

Cheers

Greggles


----------



## Stuart (May 7, 2015)

Awesome work buddy


----------



## greggles91 (May 7, 2015)

SniperCap said:


> Awesome work buddy



Thanks SniperCap. Its my first season breeding pythons so was just excited to share.


----------



## ajwill (May 7, 2015)

That is genius! Good luck with the breeding!


----------



## hulloosenator (May 7, 2015)

very good . Thats how i have been doing it for 20 years. my breeding cages are one big long one - divided into 2 with the centre piece able to be slid out to make one big cage. no handling of either snake .


----------



## greggles91 (May 8, 2015)

hulloosenator said:


> very good . Thats how i have been doing it for 20 years. my breeding cages are one big long one - divided into 2 with the centre piece able to be slid out to make one big cage. no handling of either snake .


That sounds awesome will keep in mind for the next enclosure I build. 

Have you found that the male and female will end up back in their own hides on their own sides so you can just slide the wall back in? Or do they like to stick together and stay in each others hides so you then have to coax them back to their own sides before putting the wall back in? 

Just curious on your experience as after introducing male last week I wanted to separate again after 4 days (as per keeping and breeding aussie pythons) and opened the door but they just stayed snuggled in the hide for a further 3 days before I decided to pull the male out and separate them myself. 

I know this isn't an issue, I'm just curious. 

Cheers 

Greg


----------



## hulloosenator (May 8, 2015)

they will usually end up in opposite hides ..... then both together mating , and then back in their own hide. Rarely will they stay together unless mating . The funny thing is , if i leave both lights on , they will go back to their own light to sunbake.
I will slide the divider back in after i witness mating and they are sunbaking.


----------



## Smurf (May 8, 2015)

I've had this as an idea for a while but not actually up to breeding yet. Glad to hear others are doing it successfully. 
I'm curious, does the female even venture into the males side or does she generally stay put while the male moves?


----------



## greggles91 (May 9, 2015)

Smurf said:


> I've had this as an idea for a while but not actually up to breeding yet. Glad to hear others are doing it successfully.
> I'm curious, does the female even venture into the males side or does she generally stay put while the male moves?


Not too sure yet but happy to share my observations this season. How ever I won't be re opening that door until June as that seems to be the usual month for breeding for darwins. 

Will definitely report back at that time. 

Cheers


----------

